# VGX (Spike TV's Video Game Awards 2013)



## Bender (Nov 27, 2013)

It airs on December 7th 6 PM ET / 3 PM PT 

Go here to vote for the nominees

look what i made!


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh great.  This nonsense again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2013)

Actually they are taking a new approach to the VGAs this  year. Celebrity Appearances are being eliminated in favor of having more industry people on stage. There are signs that they're trying to make it more like an actual award show.


----------



## Mael (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow that wasn't all a repetitive masturbation sessions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2013)

First page is already too hard for me. 

Bioshock, GTAV, and Last of Us were all GoTY quality.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> First page is already too hard for me.
> 
> Bioshock, GTAV, and Last of Us were all GoTY quality.




This is all you need to know

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5zGYOYSkoM&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2013)

Didn't play Super Mario 3D world dude.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 28, 2013)

As long as GTAV isn't GotY I don't care. 

Mainly because of how over-hyped it was. 

I'm personally rooting for either _Bioshock Infinite_ or _The Last of Us_ (more so the former) but honestly no games really stuck out to me this year.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 28, 2013)

Save for the 'most anticipated title', votes aren't going to matter btw. A comittee is deciding on them like usual.

also, so far new Witcher 3 and Quantum Break footages have been confirmed, Titanfall wil be there too


----------



## Firaea (Nov 28, 2013)

The Last Of Us for me, hands down.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2013)

GTAV


Killer Instinct isn't Nominated for Best Soundtrack? 

WTF


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2013)

*votes on everything*
GOTY: Mario
Best action adventure: last of us
Best rpg: fire emblem
Best DLC(no contest): Blood Dragon
best "nintendo" game: Mario
best casual: animal crossing
best sound track: GTA5
studio of the year: rockstar north
best sports: NBA2k
best fighting game: Divekick 
best xbox game: Bioshock infinite
best PC: Stanley parable 
best voiceactor: Trevor 
best song: last week?s scandal revealing
best shooter:bioshock infinite
best indie: Stanley parable
best driving: mario kart,F-zeroneed for speed rivals
best play station: Last of us
Best handheld: Zelda link between two worlds
best voice actor: Ellie


----------



## Reyes (Nov 28, 2013)

GOTY: LoU (was close call between this and GTAV)
Most Anticipated: Witcher 3
Best Action game: GTAV
Best RPG: Ni No Kuni (Was close call between this and Realm Reborn)
Best DLC: ME3 Citadel (Was the only DLC I played this year)
Best Nin game: 3D World
Best Causal game: Animal Crossing (despite me not playing it)
Best Soundtrack: GTAV
Best Studio: Rockstar Star North 
Best Sports Game: MLB the Show.
Best Fighting game: Injustice
Best Xbox: GTAV
Best PC Game: Gone Home
Best Voice Actor: Trevor (I really wish I could have voted twice to give Troy Baker some love  )
Best Song: Will the Circle be Unbroken 
Best Shooter: BF4
Best Indie Game: Gone Home
Best Driving game: NFS
Best PS game: LoU
Best Portable: X/Y
Best Voice Actress: Ashley Johnson


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2013)

meh... We should banned this reward. Anyway I am going to watch it this year because of stupid Reggie... lol

I am not voting for the game of the year. ToU was a good game not Goty material. Yet to play the rest. Why Zelda is not part of that reward?


----------



## Bender (Nov 28, 2013)

You guys vote Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag for best Action adventure?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2013)

My votes...

Game of the year: Bioshock Infinite (really close call with GTA V and LOU)
Studio of the year: Rockstar 
Best shooter : Bioshock Infinite
Best Action-Adventure: Last of Us
Best RPG: Pokemon X/Y
Best PS game: Last of Us (how's Bioshock not included?)
Best Handheld: Pokemon X/Y
Best Casual: Plants vs. Zombies 2
Best VA(Male): Steven Ogg as Trevor Philips
Best VA(Female): Ashley Johnson as Ellie
Best Soundtrack: Bioshock Infinite
Best song in a game: “Will the Circle be Unbroken” performed by Courtnee Draper & Troy Baker
Most Anticipated game: Watch Dogs (well for me personally it's Bayoneta 2)


----------



## Jing (Nov 28, 2013)

This shit is going to be 3 hours long...

No way am I sitting through all that, I'll just look up whatever is revealed later once its done.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm surprised 3d world wasn't nominated for best soundtrack.


----------



## Mael (Nov 28, 2013)

I see JJBA: All-Star Battle was snubbed out of sheer jealousy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 29, 2013)

Beat PC Game:
* Battlefield 4
* Gone Home
* Papers Please
* The Stanley Parable



Really?

Are you really putting a Tripple A game in the same Category as 3 Indy Games for the grand prize of best  overall PC Game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 29, 2013)

Mael said:


> I see JJBA: All-Star Battle was snubbed out of sheer jealousy.



Punched a wall myself


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2013)

Mael said:


> I see JJBA: All-Star Battle was snubbed out of sheer jealousy.



I didn't see MGR anywhere.
I'm disappoint as well


strongarm85 said:


> Beat PC Game:
> * Battlefield 4
> * Gone Home
> * Papers Please
> ...



Anyone one of those indie games deserves it more.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2013)

**Gone Home*

*Best anything**

Wow, our standards for quality are really fucking low, aren't they. The Stanley Parable was infinitely more interesting and amusing than Gone Homo ever was and I still wouldn't give it best PC year of the game because it's still barely a fucking game.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 30, 2013)

Papers Please is great, though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 30, 2013)

Metro Last Light only gets voted for once?

Who decides these lists? Bunch of fucking corporate suits?'

Doesn't matter. It's an absolute joke of an award show anyway.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 30, 2013)

Only reason I even give a shit about the VGAs are the trailers and footage for upcoming games.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 1, 2013)

Bender said:


> You guys vote Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag for best Action adventure?



It doesn't matter what we vote, since they don't count anyway


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I didn't see MGR anywhere.
> I'm disappoint as well



The only action game that comes close to MGR is God Hand as far as I'm concerned.



ExoSkel said:


> Metro Last Light only gets voted for once?



Last Light was good, but 2033 was superior IMO



Kagekatsu said:


> Only reason I even give a shit about the VGAs are the trailers and footage for upcoming games.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wait, I just read the 'Most Anticipated 2014 Games" nomination..... No X?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

Because it's wii U.
I'm surprised Nintendo even made it on the list.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because it's wii U.
> I'm surprised Nintendo even made it on the list.



What a shame. I am so hyped with X. Titanfall too. Watch Dogs lost a lot of hyped with the delay for me.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

does anyone really care what spike thinks?
they would say wii u wins next gen to get the attention


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2013)

seems like they spoiled GTAV winning GOTY lol. Why else would the whole studio fly to the awards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2013)

They should come up with a better voting system.. Like 50% influenced by the judges and the other 50 by online voting. That way, it really has an impact on gaming.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2013)

Was busy with work so missed VGX awards:

However, the good news Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag won best Action Adventure game   

[YOUTUBE]5CJu_msEhtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 9, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvW9WwDLCxg[/youtube]


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm shocked The Last of Us didn't take home all of the awards including the Tony and Emmy for Best Supporting Actress and Best Leading Actor with the way it was wanked to high hell from the reviewers.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

lol the last of us

BS:I was better


----------

